# 433 MHz Interference



## Tiger1984 (Apr 21, 2011)

My home entertainment system, both audio and video, is controlled by RTI remotes that operate on the 433 MHz frequency. My system worked fine for 2 years until it stopped functioning. My AV Techs came out to the house twice and determined that a continuous signal on the 433 MHz frequency was interfering with my system and has effectively disabled it. The Techs powered down my entire house and removed the backup batteries from my security system and they still detected the competing continuous signal. Is there any type of equipment that could pinpoint the source of the signal? Tech support at RTI said that they had never heard of the problem.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi and welcome to TSF :wave:

That question has been asked by many people on google, try looking at their questions, maybe you will come up with something:

Google

BG


----------

